# Axial Flux controller/inverter help



## VFM_Systems (12 mo ago)

I have created my own axial flux motor that runs well and am looking to scale it up a good bit. For obvious reasons, a small 3 phase driver can not help me with something that will be drawing near 350-400v. Would a Sevco be a viable option here? My small driver just senses back emf for getting rotor position but I noticed a lot of axial flux motors use Hall effect sensors for larger models. Is this something I’d need to consider for a Sevco or possible other controllers?
Thanks


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You don't specify how much the motor _draws_ (which is current, not voltage).


----------



## VFM_Systems (12 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> You don't specify how much the motor _draws_ (which is current, not voltage).


I am aware of what current is, however many inverters/controllers are listed with their voltage and then in their data sheet you will find current. The reason no current rating is listed is because I am in full control of that since I am the one that created the motor. I have already experimented with this on my prototype and have done quite well with changing physical parts to quite drastically change current draw.

I only need to know if a controller like the one I’ve mentioned is capable of accommodating a bare motor or do I need my own phase detection, etc.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Most of the large wattage commercial controllers need some shaft angle detection scheme in lieu of back emf detection


----------



## VFM_Systems (12 mo ago)

piotrsko said:


> Most of the large wattage commercial controllers need some shaft angle detection scheme in lieu of back emf detection


Okay, I definitely believe I can figure this out.


----------

